# What is Your Surf Rod's Specs??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am trying to decide what my next surf rod will be and am stumped on what the specs should be. My 10 ft Cabelas Salt Striker is rated for 2-8oz and tends to be "stiff" when casting pomp rigs with 3 oz pyramid sinkers. I am thinking about going with something that maxes out at 4oz which hopefully will load better and whip the bait out there. What is your surf rod's specs and what weight do you typically use??


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am thinking about this rod in the 10ft model.

http://www.basspro.com/Penn-Torque-Surf-Spinning-Rods/product/10210077/-1747496


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

I have same question. The BPS in Destin stocks the Powerstick but not the torque. They can order it in though. 

Order thru the store and they will spool it and have it ready for you when you come down. I am doing the same for our mid-July trip


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody else want to share their surf rod specs?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several surf sticks but my all out fav is my Star Stellarlite 8'0" rated for 8-20lb. I can throw up to 4oz with it no problem and its still light enough to toss a 1/2 jig a good ways. I've caught big cobia with it on the boat and the give in the tip has made it a great king rod in the yak.


----------



## Brad6260 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am anything but an expert on the subject but in looking around quite a bit I went with this Sargus 7000 on a 10' combo from Tackle Direct for $105.00 delivered. Looks to be a nice bang for the buck.We'll see!



Model: Sargus SG7000
Mono Capacity: 240yds/20lb
Bearings: 5BB/1RB
Gear Ratio: 5.3:1
Line Retrieve: 39 in.
Weight: 27.8 oz.Model: SBG9810 Spinfisher
Length: 10' 0''
Pieces: 2
Line Weight: 15-30 lb
Lure Weight: 1 - 5 oz
Rod Butt: EVA split grip
Reel Seat: Hooded
Grip: EVA
Guides: AX spinning
Guides + Tip: 5$139.99Usually ships in 2-3 business days







$99.99


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

go conventional ... abu garcia 6500, penn 525, etc., w/a stellarlite or Breakaway. Much more comfortable to throw when using heavy sinkers. Plus, your distance should be greater.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*surf rod specs*

lotsa choices out there different ways to go but here's a sleeper for you.
google up cabelas predator rod, around $80.00 would make agreat pomp rod.

Here's what I currently use
cabelas 1/2 to 2oz guide special or something,10' $29.95 0n sale Good shore fishing rod for cheap

Carolina Cast Pro 11' 2to5oz $265.00 I would take this rod surf fishing anywhere in the world, It will throw bait,plugs,lures, it will put them out and haul the fish up to the beach.

Carolina Cast Pro 3to6oz a little over $300.00 13' long Like the man said 
Acasting machine


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

My weapon of choice is a 12' Ugly Stick with a Penn 704z loaded with 20# line


----------



## Pirate Joe (Jul 3, 2011)

My junk is older than I am. I have a 10' Maxam Anger 1710 with an Olympic 240 reel on it spooled with 17lb. It's ancient compared to most of what I see but it was totally free so I can't complain.

-Joe


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Joe, that's the best rig you can get...FREE! As long as it catches fish who cares what it cost or how old it is. My best reels are older then my kids that have moved out but they catch fish day in and day out.


----------



## Pirate Joe (Jul 3, 2011)

tshot2 said:


> Joe, that's the best rig you can get...FREE! As long as it catches fish who cares what it cost or how old it is. My best reels are older then my kids that have moved out but they catch fish day in and day out.


Oh I love my old surf rod. I'll take it any day over my brand new Penn 550 with a 6'6" Ugly Stick.

Does anyone know anything about that setup? Age? Quality? If the companies got bought out? I've asked around and Googled them, not a single answer. 10'0" Maxam Angler 1710 with an Olympic 240 reel.

-Joe


----------

